# My low-tech efforts



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey everybody!
Here are my tanks

Tank: 80cm×35cm×40cm = 112 liters (31.5 inches ,29.6 gallons),
Light: Jebo 2×YZ-20W,
Filter: TetraTec 700,
Substrate: gravel 3-5 mm with thickness 4-8cm, Tetra Initial Sticks,
Fertilization: Tetra PlantaMin, 
Plants: Echinodorus tenellus, Anubias barteri var. nana, Nomaphila stricta.
Inhabitans (fishs/shrimps/snails): Rasbora heteromorpha, Neocaridina denticulata (Red Cherry), Planorbis corneus (ramshorn), Melanoides
Age: one year.









Tank: 120cm×40cm×50cm = 240 liters (47.2 inches ,63.4 gallons),
Light: 2×PowerGlo-30W, 2×Bio-Lux-30W,
Filter: TetraTec 1200,
Substrate: gravel 3-5 mm with thickness 2-6cm, Tetra Initial Sticks,
Fertilization: Tetra PlantaMin, 
Plants: Bolbitis Heudelotti,Cryptocoryne wendtii, Nomaphila stricta,
Inhabitans (fishs/shrimps/snails): Paracheirodon innesi, Caridina japonica (Yamato Shrimp), Neocaridina denticulata (Red Cherry), Planorbis corneus (ramshorn), Melanoides,
Age: two years.










from Western Ural with Love


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice tanks. Impressive. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice aquariums! I really like the crypt foreground in the second tank, do the crypts stay that small for long?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i would suggest some thinner leaved plants in your 29.6 gallon to make the tank look bigger and creating more depth. very nice tanks though


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

zer0zax said:


> do the crypts stay that small for long?


It stays 3-4 months, may be even longer under more intensive lighting and triming.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Got some great growth going on there. I bet you'll be selling in the ForSale forum soon!


----------



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

Great tanks. I love you Bolbytis forest, that's an ispiration for the new tank I am setting up now.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks to every one, would be also very pleased for any suggestions to improve design. I'm also great fan of Kongo fern, and have an idea to set up tree built of roots and Bolbytis. However it will probably takes a lot of time to match the design.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice. I like it alot. The rotala looks good in the background on the first one.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

I have new set up: 60cm X 30 cm X 35cm = 63 liters (24 inc X 12 inc X 14 inc = 16.6 g)


----------



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, very good looking tanks, great inspiration.

This might be odd as a first post  .. I noticed your using tetra plantamin fertilizer. I got hold of a cheap bottle of it but I can't figure out what it contains and not really how to dose it, if you're using it in the 60 l tank, how much do you dose and how often?


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks!
Initial Sticks: 1 stick per liter at the begining.
PlantaMin/Flora Pride: 10 ml per 20 liters 1-2 times a mounth.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

I have added some new roots into 240l tank


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

tanks are all very nice


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

*photo session the first try*

Screens, fan, backgrounds, Canon EOS 50D and the main ingredient professional photographer Anatoliy Poludnitsin (Thank you indeed).

Light was not appropriate










Tetra Miranda are very shy things.










sorry for dirty glasses


----------



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

Great updates!! Love those tanks. First pic, the.. 29.6 gallon tank, just looks so peaceful


----------

